# Calling Out a Couple of Members



## AWP (Jul 1, 2020)

WARNING: Kumbaya and hugs follow.

I'm doing this, ambushing two members, to illustrate that as people we're capable of growth. Examples of "good" behavior from "bad" because while I'm hard on people I'd like to think I'm fair.

@ThunderHorse, I'll be honest. a year or two ago you made some posts that had you as a legitimate Stuka target, discussions among the staff level posts. Since then? Even when I don't agree with you your posts are thought out, sourced, provide meaning, just night and day different. Whatever you have going on in life has improved your posts and by extention this forum. As a member of the staff, I'm grateful.

@DasBoot, you joined as a teen as I recall, a typical teenager making typical teenager statements. That is to say..."less than intelligent." Since then? Even my 46 YO ass is a bit jelly of what you've done in life. You're young which means you have a solid future ahead of you. You grew up, adulted, and this board is better off for your maturity, insight, and knowledge.

So, this may feel awkaward to both of you, but sometimes praise can do that and that's what this post is about, praise. I also hope it serves as a teaching aid to others that people can "improve" and shouldn't be tossed out because of some "less than ideal" behavior.

As a man to men, you two are doing well and I think that's fantastic. As a staff member, you're doing well and the forum is better off for it.

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 2, 2020)

post heavily edited because my over the top sense of humor isn’t fitting at this time. And because I wanted to say to @AWP- thanks for that post and the props.

I’m just happy I can impart knowledge to new guys. I had people help me and answer my questions and I’m just happy to contribute to this site in any way I can.

I’ve learned a lot from being a member here and can say it’s had some real world carry over- @Marauder06 has served as a great virtual leadership instructor. @amlove21 is a perfect example of the type of intelligent, professional and personable senior SOF NCO I’d like to be. @RustyShackleford is a batt boy so he’s automatically cool.

And I have to give props to @ThunderHorse - we don’t agree on a lot but you definitely provide a different perspective on things that I’ve come to enjoy.

Cheers to everyone and enjoy your quarantine fire works.


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> \sarcasm\if\you\are\autistic


Thank you. I wasn't sure at first.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2020)

The 75th Ranger Regiment, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m just here for the party!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2020)

#leadership @AWP.  I had a dozen awesome, sarcastic comments within 0.02 seconds, but your post doesn't deserve them.  That was some serious leadership.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 2, 2020)

AWP said:


> The 75th Ranger Regiment, Ladies and Gentlemen.


Almost had it! Dammit, you square, pale Irish Ragnar, you. ( @DasBoot ) Thanks for the shout out, it's a pleasure having you here. 



AWP said:


> ...snip...


Well said on both, @AWP . I feel the same way. 

@ThunderHorse , kudos to you. You and I have a long history of discussions where we don't agree at the end, but I respect your opinion and look forward to your take on things.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Couldn't agree more, over the years @ThunderHorse  has discouraged my faith in VMI and the Officers corps...not that it was hard to do in the first place... but we had a tidbit of an issue a few weeks back and he handled like a true professional. I have also noticed his posts become more rational and thought out. 

@DasBoot  fucking A dude, you are funny motherfucker. I love reading your posts. It's been fun watching you and the many other young guys come on here and develop into hard charging badasses. 12.5 years later...holy shit the time flies bye.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2020)

Idk, a few years back when I was probably gonna get stuka'd I was a bit lost when I left Active Duty.  Which is funnier than shit because I field calls almost every week to join the active reserve.  Something I actually want to do.  Winning the Transition to civil life is something that's very hard.  Finally kind of stumbled into the itch.  Went to Law School for a specialized master's, might go back and get a JD, who knows.  I live with an attorney, so maybe not!  I think in a way Law School helped me focus how to write my opinion.  

Thanks all, I enjoy being a part of this community.


----------

